# Trail Camera Question



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

When does everyone start putting them out. Or should I say, when do we start getting pictures of bucks with antlers starting to grow???


----------



## lilfeucht (Jun 16, 2008)

There antlers should have already started growing.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, antler growth started quite a while ago.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

thats what i needed to here...Thanks guys!


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

I have mine out year round.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

I just picked up a cuddeback capture. I may put it out tonight if I get the time. I've never used cameras before. Can't wait to see results.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

they have nubs in april...

.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

How much visible light to humans are put out by the Infrared Cameras when they take a pic? Need them for deer as well as for trespassers.


----------



## Buzz_Bait (Jun 14, 2009)

dakotaman said:


> How much visible light to humans are put out by the Infrared Cameras when they take a pic? Need them for deer as well as for trespassers.


Humans can't see IR Light. If you could, you'd be able to see a beam of
light from your remote at night every time you changed the channel.

That is the nice thing about IR cameras is the Deer don't know either. The
old cameras I used had a flash, which spooked them, now they just stand
there while it clicks away.

I caught some trespassers during Turkey season on one of my cameras this
year and they never knew it was there.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

My trail cam has a flash is that bad then?


----------



## Buzz_Bait (Jun 14, 2009)

MuskieManOhio said:


> My trail cam has a flash is that bad then?


It's not bad, you will still catch the deer, you will just spook them and they will run when it goes off meaning the last couple pics will be of the hind end. An ir camera they'll stand in front of it while the camera snaps off the pics.


----------



## Buzz_Bait (Jun 14, 2009)

dakotaman said:


> How much visible light to humans are put out by the Infrared Cameras when they take a pic? Need them for deer as well as for trespassers.


Here is what it looks like catching trespassers on IR.


----------



## Buzz_Bait (Jun 14, 2009)

MuskieManOhio said:


> My trail cam has a flash is that bad then?


Here are a few strings to give you an example. They are at 9:00. You can see the deer's hind quarter, the first shot with a flash and the deer would have been gone, instead he stays, and in the third pic we can see his antlers are already starting. This was Early may of this year.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Buzz_Bait said:


> Here is what it looks like catching trespassers on IR.


Too bad we don't have to wear our license on our backs anymore! Provided they had a license, you would have been able to get their numbers on that pic!


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

What's in season on May 17, 2009? Poachers?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

The flash doesn't bother the deer on my cameras at all....I have pics every minute or so of the same ones till there done eating unless something else scares them off....I've been in the tree stand watching them as its taking pics just before getting down.....Maybe they are just use to the flash going off now......they sure don't run from car lights...

.


----------



## Buzz_Bait (Jun 14, 2009)

coolerzfull said:


> What's in season on May 17, 2009? Poachers?


It was spring turkey season.


----------



## Buzz_Bait (Jun 14, 2009)

ironman172 said:


> The flash doesn't bother the deer on my cameras at all....I have pics every minute or so of the same ones till there done eating unless something else scares them off....I've been in the tree stand watching them as its taking pics just before getting down.....Maybe they are just use to the flash going off now......they sure don't run from car lights...
> 
> .


That's interesting, How long did you have the camera in that spot? Maybe they did get used to it. I had an older film trail camera with a flash, and I always got the first shot, then them running. I moved my camera a lot though.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Buzz_Bait said:


> That's interesting, How long did you have the camera in that spot? Maybe they did get used to it. I had an *older film trail camera with a flash*, and I always got the first shot, then them running. I moved my camera a lot though.


It was most likely the film advance spooking the deer, not the flash. Though there are certainly some deer that don't like flash, I think the majority don't get too spooked. I've not had any issues.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I have two trail cams both have a flash. I put bait apples or corn in front of my cams, even if the deer dont eat the bait they will stop and smell it. When they stop to smell it my cam gets the best pic's.I have had deer stay in front of the cam for 15 min flash don't seem to bother them at all.If I just put up the cam with no bait I get a lot of a$$ shots the first pic is good because the deer is in front of the cam if he has no reason to stop you will get his a$$ on the next pic because he is walking down the trail.
Angler ss


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

Ahh Ok. I forgot about spring turkey


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Buzz_Bait said:


> That's interesting, How long did you have the camera in that spot? Maybe they did get used to it. I had an older film trail camera with a flash, and I always got the first shot, then them running. I moved my camera a lot though.


One thing you can do if the flash seems to be spooking your deer is to mount it above eye level, say 6ft. If you can move the flash out of direct eye sight, the deer are less likely to be spooked by it, because they don't see the source of the flash. It's about the same as lightening, they just kinda ignore it.


----------

